# Audyssey MultEQ Questions



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

I'm currently using the Onkyo TX-SR506 with 2EQ and like the results however it does nothing with the sub. How much of an improvement will MultEQ bring to the table ? Especially with my subwoofer. My room has a noticeable peak at around 50hz when I run frequency sweeps with my Rives audio disc. I'm hoping the upgrade to MultEQ will help with this since it EQ's the sub as well. 

Looking to upgrade to the 706 since the 707 and 807 are being reaeased July 30th and prices have already dropped on the 706. I'm also interested in the boundary gain feature that the 706 offers. Especially since I sit against the rear wall. 

Thanks for any input. I was gonna post the in the Audyssey thread but figured a separate post might get more attention. Plus I'm to lazy to read through the entire thread.:bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It will help smooth out the sub's frequency response, The 706 also gives you pre outs so you can add an external amp down the road. I really doubt the the the boundary gain feature is really going to help much, I dont usually hold much to those type of options.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Basically, yes it can help, but it's still a bit hit or miss in my experience. If you take measurements at multiple positions, it may determine that cutting output in the 50Hz range in your case might be too detrimental to other listening positions (since peaks are often very localized to one seating area). My experience is it does seem to cut output sometimes if you have a peak but it might not be very aggressive in doing so.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

I have the 705 and it does help smooth out the subwoofer, but the biggest difference in my room was when I moved the sub from the front of the room to right behind the seats. then Audyssey had a better starting place to work from.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

A boundary gain feature is something that is included in the design process of the subwoofer and like a receiver, it isn't always effective but most often always used if needed. If it was needed for the subwoofer it was probably already included on the subwoofers controls. There also may be instructions by the manufactor of ways to best optimize the location which is actually most effective, but not always well written or included. I would check your models guide for reference. The Audyssey however does not know the design of your subwoofer and treats every room the same with regards to equalization. Fine tunning of the settings for your crossover, speaker sizes, and levels wlll be your most significant room for improvement. The Audyssey will help to correct and smooth out the subwoofer response in areas otherwise not possible by placement and is most always beneficial.


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

Well over the passed month or so I have been looking to upgrade my receiver but ended up going with the Velodyne SMS-1 subwoofer eq. Over the weekend I was able to spend some time with some good friends I used to work with and trust one of which use to work at Dolby. We discussed my situation and they both felt an independent sub eq would yield the biggest upgrade in sound to my system. Along with some room treatments I have planned. While I knew this already there was something very appealing about a new receiver. I think you guys know what I mean. I figured the upgraded Audyssey MultEQ or XT would do the trick with my sub.

They pointed out that while Audyssey is an impressive system it will not smooth out and eq my sub the way an independent eq would. Which is one of the main reasons I was looking to upgrade. I would have liked the other goodies with the new receiver but I think they are correct. The power increase would not have been noticeable since my speakers are already pretty efficient and don't need much power to get loud enough in my current room. The only upsides would have been the video processing to upconvert the Wii picture and the more advanced Audyssey which would help but not like a good sub eq would. Since I was able to get the SMS-1 for 429.00 I decided to go this route and wait a little longer for a new receiver.

So if anyone has any good info on the SMS-1 please feel free to share. I'm excited to hear well eq'd bass with my HSU STF-2. :hsd:
Reply With Quote


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

arclight said:


> They pointed out that while Audyssey is an impressive system it will not smooth out and eq my sub the way an independent eq would. Which is one of the main reasons I was looking to upgrade.


They are correct, a dedicated eq on the sub is a much better option if you have the money to buy one the downside is that you wont get an upgrade to the receiver one big upgrade is pre outs end even though you think that the receiver is capable of driving all 5 or 7 channels properly that is not the case as the receiver power supply is the big limiting factor and will run out of oomph long before the amps will causing distortion and poor sound quality. Having more power from a dedicated amp on just the main channels will dramatically help with this and the sound will improve.


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> ... Having more power from a dedicated amp on just the main channels will dramatically help with this and the sound will improve.


Isn't that rather a bold, blanket statement given the lack of details known about the system is question? 

If he has efficient speakers (as indicated in his post), especially in a small room, his receiver may be more than adequate to drive them to high enough levels w/o clipping.

Sure, if you're driving ~85db @1W/1m speakers or <=4 ohm speakers or trying to fill a large room with sound with just a receiver, a dedicated amp (esp for the LCR speakers) almost certainly will help, but in some (perhaps many?) cases it's not necessary.

Not trying to be argumentative or contrary, just saying we should see details before indicating a dedicated amp will make a "dramatic" difference.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

NegativeEntropy said:


> Isn't that rather a bold, blanket statement given the lack of details known about the system in question?


Well, He has the Onkyo TX-SR506 and its not a high power receiver by any means and unless he is driving really small speakers I am sure that an upgrade would be very helpful. Even my Onkyo 805 works and sounds better now that I have my mains powered by an external amp and the 805 is by no means a slouch. 
By getting an Onkyo 707 and an external amp we will have the best of both worlds.


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

I have already done the external amp thing in the past. While it helps when running speakers full range or with difficult loads. I noticed no difference when using an 8Ohz crossover point. My speakers are Paradigm Mini Monitor v.2 which are pretty efficient with an 8 ohm 91db in room sensitivity. The center is the LCR-350 from the same series with similar efficiency. The surrounds are Energy with similar specs. The 506 in my 15x17 room has no problems driving the Paradigms and shows no signs of struggle.

Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Would using a BFD on top of MultiEQ XT be overkill?

I plan on getting way more sub power than I need then using EQ to bring down any peak areas closer to any modes by possibly using Audyssey first then BFD or vice versa


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

From my understanding and the proper way to do this according to Audyssey and many others is use the independent sub eq first (SMS-1/BFD/Anti-Mode etc.) then let Audyssey perform its function. Same thing goes for other room treatments. Apply these first then apply Audyssey to the system.


----------

